# Pork Yuk Sung



## bennyg70 (Jan 21, 2013)

Does any one eat pork yuk sung from the chinese?

Ive always assumed it was fairly carb free, and never made much of an allowence for it with my carb counting, but ive just looked online and it can have a fairly heft whack of carbs according to some sites... 20 g or so?

What do you allow for it? And where do the carbs come from with it?


----------



## DeusXM (Jan 21, 2013)

The secret to why Chinese meats are so moist is they tend to be dusted in cornflour prior to frying. All the recipes I've seen for Pork Yuk Sung tend to include at least one teaspoon of flour plus a quantity of sugar. Most recipes also a quantity of wine or sherry, which will also add carbs to the mix.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 21, 2013)

Sometimes has little bits of chopped up crispy fried noodles in it too.

I love it and kid myself it's mega healthy cos of the iceberg LOL


----------

